# Your Help Needed: Which Photo??



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know if I should enter Hyperion or Amadeus in the contest. here are some pics of both:


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

Hyperion looks way better with the dark green background.


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody??


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

come on... ? 
do they stand a chance? maybe?


----------



## Betta Fish Newbie (Dec 31, 2010)

amadeus all the way!!!! but they're both gorgeus


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the 2nd picture....


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

I like first pics, maybe you should try to take more close-up pics and make them flare


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

picture 1 and picture 5..... i like


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the 4th picture, it's too cute the way he's looking out of the tower.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

I LOVE the 3rd picture. Totally go for that


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the 2nd set of photos.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think 1st looks best from an artistic standpoint, but maybe you can try taking a close up of him? He's gorgeous


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

#1 & #3. =].


----------

